# Wtf amtrol



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Number 4 this month anyone else haveig this issue?


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Extrol srry


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

That's why they are called ' Scamtrol'... I ordered 2 of them for the next job ..cry.. your best bet is to replace them with tank made for potable water.. was told the membrabe is more tougher.. so wtf?? They cheapen the product using the cheaper material for hot water system?? Will never use Well x Trol tanks.. for awhile they were using BLACK or Cast Iron 90* el at bottom of their tanks and won't cover the water damages due to inferoir material used..


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I told you RJ, moentrol tank are the best :laughing:


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

I replaced two today with the "potable" version. Seems to me cutting costs on the boiler tanks is not working out for them.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Put a tank rated for heating in and you won't have that problem. Bladder will not take the heat.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> Put a tank rated for heating in and you won't have that problem. Bladder will not take the heat.


But its the tanks RATED for heating are the ones having problem!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> But its the tanks RATED for heating are the ones having problem!


ya I see that now. Well put B&G In and the problem goes away.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> ya I see that now. Well put B&G In and the problem goes away.


Lol... b&g tanks are rebadged and made by scamtrol!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Lol... b&g tanks are rebadged and made by scamtrol!


 ya but the color makes it better lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> ya but the color makes it better lol


Lol... true... customers like seeing the red sac hanging..


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

budders said:


> Number 4 this month anyone else haveig this issue?


Hmm... Not good at all. Is it just that size giving you problems? 99% of the systems I see only require an ET-30. Haven't had any issues yet. Any of those giving you problems?


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

mrjasontgreek said:


> Hmm... Not good at all. Is it just that size giving you problems? 99% of the systems I see only require an ET-30. Haven't had any issues yet. Any of those giving you problems?


. Yep just 1 out of the 4 were res heat et-30 the other 3 were for the commerical boilers. Different towns and all had glycol in them. What are you guyses thoughts on the glycol Rotting out the tanks?


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I was just going to ask you if you thought the glycol might be the culprit. 

I've never had any issue with these tanks leaking. I've had a few develop bad bladders, usually the ones that the installer put it in with the nipple on the bottom so all the water comes gushing out when you unscrew it... But never anything under warranty or within a period of time that would make me doubt their quality. This makes me nervous. Are the watts tanks made by Amtrol too?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd say for sure glycol is playing a role in the failures.. Over time glycol becomes acidic if not flushed and replenished every few years. Heres a photo of a amtrol hydronic tank installed on a closed loop solar thermal system filled with glycol that pin holed within 5years because the customer had no clue to service his solar loop and replenish the glycol..


----------



## andy.t (Jul 18, 2013)

yuup. i see these pinholes all he time too! garbage!


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

andy.t said:


> yuup. i see these pinholes all he time too! garbage!


Amtrol seems to make a decent product. Are the pin holes youre running into installed on glycol filled systems?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Sounds like the problem is not the tank but maybe the bladder and what it is rated for. The tank rusting would be problem number two. I would one check the ratings on the tank including temp ratings. Then if that all was good take a sample and test acidity. I think you will find one of these three things causing the problem.


----------

